# Cost Difference



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

According to my soil analysis and others on this site I should use a balanced fertilizer next year. It has been suggested to use 13-13-13. So I called SiteOne to make sure they carry it and they do not. I called my local seed store and they do have the triple 13 for $14 a 50# bag. I call SiteOne back and ask what is the closest they have to triple 13 and they say they carry 14-14-14 for $34 a bag. I like SiteOne products and they have been good to me but at the end of the day I could save a chunk of change over the course of a season.

So here are my questions:

Why such a price difference? 
Is it because the triple 14 is slow release and triple 13 is a fast release?
Is the triple 14 worth the price difference or do I stick with triple 13?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

You should look at the ingredients to see the differences. I would just use whichever is the cheapest N/M whether it be triple 10 or 13 or 14. It may include coated ureas, methylene ureas, AMS, SOP, or anything else which costs more than just urea and MOP. I like to buy triple 10 at walmart in the fall when it is clearance for $2.50 for a 40 lb bag. Something to keep in mind if you are stocking for next year. Fall clearance sales! Also, you could buy urea/AMS, SOP, and MAP/TSP separately and mix together as needed. Once you bring up your soil bank levels, a 4-1-2 ratio is ideal. Of course, with another soil test in the future, adjust as needed.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Here in Alabama, My Walmart has 10-10-10 40lb for $5 and 13-13-13 40lb for $7.00


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Cost wise I'd buy them all separately and apply as needed. This way you can have full control of all 3 rates and apply nitrogen as needed.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> Cost wise I'd buy them all separately and apply as needed. This way you can have full control of all 3 rates and apply nitrogen as needed.


Amen.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

@Suburban Jungle Life, @ABC123, seems that buying separate and mixing myself would be a major pain and constant open bags so that may be my last option.

@Aawickham78 I have been looking for sales but no luck so far. I will keep at it...

When I got my soil test I looked for 0-45-0 and no luck getting it yet. I did find the 0-0-50 which I applied and will re-apply at the end of the month. I will also order a new soil test in the spring to verify that my needs are the same. After reviewing cost I will go with the cheaper balanced I can find.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I bought 0-46-0 at Wells Brothers.

I keep my stuff organized and sealed like this to save money:










YMMV


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

@dfw_pilot I called and they dont have it at this time. No worries as I have until spring to find it. Ewing may be able to get it so prospect is good...


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

dfw_pilot said:


> I bought 0-46-0 at Wells Brothers.
> 
> I keep my stuff organized and sealed like this to save money:
> 
> ...


@dfw_pilot How did you get the labels on the buckets? Where did you get them?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Theycallmemrr I think they are full page printer labels.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

I was excited, then sad when I saw the dates of this thread.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Ware said:


> @Theycallmemrr I think they are full page printer labels.


@Ware Thanks so much! I need to go to Firehouse Subs and hit them up for some buckets and amazon for some labels.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Theycallmemrr said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > @Theycallmemrr I think they are full page printer labels.
> ...


I pulled a Johnny Cash and went all black with my buckets and lids. It's a clean look without the pickle smell!


----------

